# Noni Juice during pregnancy?



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anyone know if drinking Noni Fruit Juice during pregnancy is harmful? I have read much about the benefits of Noni and am interested in drinking Noni daily to boost my immune system and help with overall wellness. I haven't come across much on Noni during pregnancy but did read one disclaimer while researching that stated: "Since the use of noni during pregnancy and breast-feeding has not been adequately studied, it is recommended that it not be used during these times."

I am curious to know if any mammas here have personal experience with Noni fruit juice while pregnant and if there were problems/complications.

Thanks ladies for allowing me to pick your brains.


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

I would be hesitant to take a product that has that on the label. There are products out there that have been studied with regards to pregnancy that have proven effects in increasing the immune system. I would search for those. If you want my recommendation, PM me.

Lora


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FLDoula*
I would be hesitant to take a product that has that on the label.

But, every supplement has to say that. It´s more because of liability issues than anything else.

I´m curious if anyone else knows ... we are TTC and my husband is taking a daily Noni juice shooter. I am hesitant until I hear from somewhere that it´s okay.

Judi


----------



## mambomir (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there.

I am 31 years old and I was in my 36th week of pregnancy when I lost my baby this past September. I had been drinking Noni juice at the start of finding out I was pregnant. The first Tahitian Noni brand did not have a disclaimer and was mild tasting. I then switched after five months to one that was stronger in taste whose label only said to check with my doctor if pregnant...I asked my midwives AND my OB-GYN father and no body knew any reason NOT to take it... Long story short, I stopped talking it all together around my 30th week... I have no way to know if the Noni juice affected my baby's growth at all or if this was all a coincidence, but my placenta grew to only half the size it should of been when I finally delivered. My baby stopped stopped gaining weight probably around 32 weeks. I was a perfectly healthy mother, low-risk, no family history of any pregnancy complications on either side of my family, nor my boyfriend's... My baby was healthy 18inches long but only 4.3 pounds at delivery. Don't know if the Noni put extra strain on my placenta causing it to cease from growing properly. You would think at first, maybe I should've kept taking the Noni until delivery , maybe stopping was what caused it to stop growing for the baby, but in reality I should've had a healthy baby and placenta without extra supplement and my baby and the placenta should've grown normally from the get go... I don't know... I've been trying to find other noni and pregnancy cases or information on the internet with no luck, but honestly I think it is too "new" on the market for there to be enough research on the matter... Next time I will avoid taking it all together and just stick to my prenatal vitamins...just to be safe. I agree that everyone's afraid of lawsuits and they put disclaimers everywhere to save their butts...but sometimes I wonder whether we get TOO worried about doing the best we can do and I think sometimes we just need to be sensible and let nature do the rest. Our bodies are amazing and I think we need to respect that. So I would say, better safe than sorry and avoid it. Hope this helps....


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

mambomir,








I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## mambomir (Jul 7, 2007)

thank you so much...


----------



## Essential Mother (Nov 20, 2005)

I am researching Noni and Pregnancy and have found this.
Thought I would share

http://www.cnw.com/~timo/scien/scientific.html

~Lynn


----------



## AEJ (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe the noni and placenta were doing the same job of cleansing for the growing baby. So, stopping noni, the placenta wasn't used to working as hard. I wonder. I am possibly near conceiving, and am taking noni daily. Wondering what that will mean to a pregnancy.


----------



## lparmes (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish I had of found this site earlier . . . . I use a product called Restore that contains Noni, Mangosteen, Goji and Acai. I decided to continue taking Restore since I was more than halfway thru my pregnancy. Below is my testimonial for the product. Below that is the research I found on the ingredients:

I was about 2 months pregnant when I started using Restore and didn't know it. I never experienced any morning sickness or crazy cravings, minimal mood swings, and few outburst of anger. I actually didn't realize I was pregnant until I was 5 months along. I also noticed that I wasn't extremely tired doing normal day-to-day things. The only time I was extremely exhausted was when I finished running with my running group or I forgot to take my Restore for a couple of days. I'm happy to say, with the help of Restore, I was able to complete my first 5k running.

I asked my doctor about it, but she had never even heard of Noni Juice let alone all the other ingredients in Restore. I took it upon myself to do a lot of research online on the individual ingredients of Restore and I was very satisfied with what I found. I made the decision to continue using Restore through the rest of my pregnancy. I believe Restore continued to help me with my energy levels, my peace of mind, cravings and calm my temperament. I am a big girl, but I only gained 15 lbs during my pregnancy.

When I found out I was pregnant(at 22 weeks) I also found out I was having a boy(the joy of my heart) and we discovered my umbilical cord was 2 parts instead of 3. The bottom line to that issue is a concern with the baby getting proper nutrition, premature birth and possibly developing heart conditions.

I strongly believe because I was taking Restore, my son got the proper nutrition he needed without leeching me. He was born a healthy 6.5lb baby and he's been growing like a weed ever since. I always tell people that Restore gives your body what it needs to naturally do what it needs to do. I swear by it!

Here is my own research to confirm everything said about Restore.

You will notice that all of the fruits have similar characteristics but when you look at them more closely, they compliment each other by helping in different ways.

Noni - Noni is a fruit that is grown in Tahiti and Hawaii. It is known for its ability to boost the immune system and fighting disease. It also contains antioxidants that combat harmful free radicals; it increases energy, and allows greater physical performance levels.

Noni is high in potassium which helps with energy levels, heart health and endurance. Known to control sugar diseases, high vascular pressure, heart health maintenance, abnormal growths and other chronic disorders.

Don't take Noni Juice within the first 3 months but after is fine.

The only known negative side effect is that if taken in excess, Noni can have a laxative effect and may cause diarrhea.

Mangosteen - The Mangosteen fruit is referred to as the "Queen of fruit," can be found in Central Africa and Asia." It is also high in potassium and contains magnesium and phosphorus which aid in the absorption of calcium. It is high in iron and fiber and a good source of antioxidants.

Mangosteen provides protection against osteoporosis, heart attacks and strokes. It's an immune booster and fights against free radicals. It also helps cartilage and joint functions.

Can it be taken during pregnancy? Yes.

There are no known side effects with taking Mangosteen.

Goji - Goji berries can be found in the Himalayas. Goji berry are rich in antioxidants, vitamins, minerals, amino acids and special polysaccharides. Goji contains 18 amino acids and more beta carotene than carrots or spinach as well as 21 trace minerals. 500 times more vitamin C per ounce than oranges and packs a punch with vitamins A, B1, B2, B6 and vitamin E.

Goji fruit can benefit you by enhancing your overall health and is good for lowering cholesterol, blood sugar and cleaning the blood. Promotes a healthy liver, calms nervousness and promotes muscle growth.

Goji berries may interact with anti-coagulant drugs therefore causing increased bleeding if taken in excess.

Can Goji be taken during pregnancy? I've found 3 places so far that say Goji juice can actually help with morning sickness and other negative pregnancy issues so it can be taken during the entire pregnancy.

Acai - Acai fruit comes from the Amazon and is a naturally energizing fruit. It is high in fiber, has antioxidants and contains the phytochemicals found in red wine that is thought to reduce heart problems. The anthocyanins in the Acai fruit help fight fibrocystic of the breast and diabetic retinopathy. Acai also contains essential fatty acids, Omega 6 and 9 as well as oleic acid which help in the absorption of vitamins A, E. D and K. Acai is rich in copper and magnesium. It also improves cholesterol levels.

Acai benefits you by providing energy and endurance. It enhances sleep and aids in the detoxification of the body. It helps your mental focus and boosts the immune system as well as fights against premature aging and helps rejuvenate the skin.

There are no known side effects of taking the Acai fruit.

Acai can be taken during pregnancy. I have found several testimonials in addition to mine where it helps with energy level, disposition and morning sickness.

Restore is a powder that you can mix with a drink and you take 1 to 2 tablespoons a day. Many of the testimonials I read (not all), people were using juices and were drinking up to 4-6 ozs of it at a time for optimal health benefits. I use to take Noni juice and I remember the bottle saying an ounce daily or an ounce morning and night, not double that amount.

This is the third time I've done research on the above super fruits. Noni is the only one I find to have the hardest time finding something specifically on taking during pregnancy. This third time is how I found this community and decided to join and post.

Along with this site, I found another site saying Noni juice should not be taken during pregnancy and another saying that Noni was perfectly safe to take during pregnancy. I've also found testimonials like the ones on this site.

I think the bottom line would be to use your own discretion and maybe follow the dosing instructions.

This site supports the use of Noni during pregnancy. http://www.cnw.com/~timo/scien/scientific.html

This site does not support the use of Noni juice during pregnancy
http://www.mdanderson.org/department...0100508b603a14

Sorry for the length of this post. Thanks for reading.


----------

